# Burning through RCAs



## 99XJake (Sep 25, 2016)

Modest system. Rockford p1 punch 10", 6.5 type R coaxials pushed by a pioneer gmd8604 4channel. Ohms match up perfect and so do RMS. Ground are great. Everything's really well set up. I had some kicker RCAs so fairly high quality, running far and away from power wires. I could not for the longest time diagnose a volume cut out that kept happening. Popping in the coaxial channels and the volume would drop and play quietly and pop in and out of full power and quiet. Finally tried some crappy Walmart RCA's just to trouble shoot and voila played clear and loud and as I expect it to play for 2-3 weeks then on a little road trip today the problem reappeared what!? What's going on? 
Any ideas welcome


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

If your amp has lots of dip switches I would consider cleaning them with a little contact cleaner. Sometimes the switches will oxidize across the traces. I use a Q tip to only get a drop or two into the switch while I work it back and forth.

It has saved me a few times.

I also made myself a RCA cable tester using a small power supply, female rca inputs led's and resistors. It uses 4 leds to show continuity on the 4 conductors of the cable.
I'll use it on new RCAs as sometimes there are factory defects.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Sounds like it could be unrelated to rca's, might have nudged something else when replacing them. Try jiggling various things with music playing to see if the problem comes and goes.

Ground connections are a good place to start, make sure they're solid.. although i would check them first, don't jiggle them .

Gotta start by ruling things out.


----------

